# Screw for drill Press vise



## ultrapan (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is a screw I made to replace a bent drill press vise screw, I formed the ball ends with an old router bit


----------



## orphan auto (Feb 7, 2014)

that looks great!!

 Good job


----------



## rafe (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice Job


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice single pointing.
What steel did you use for the new screw? And did you harden is at all.

Cheers Phil


----------



## ultrapan (Feb 7, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Nice single pointing.
> What steel did you use for the new screw? And did you harden is at all.
> 
> Cheers Phil


I just used some scrap 3/4 that seemed to turn and thread real nice,I didn't harden it, the old one wasn't hardened ,all parts were turned on my 1946 South Bend 10l


----------



## Petekahn (Feb 9, 2014)

Really nice work... I am not sure how you formed the ends with an old router bit. I am a newbee. Could you explain please. Thanks!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 9, 2014)

Good thing my wife isn't around to comment on it.  "The new handle/screw looks very nice but now the vise looks kind of grungy.  Don't you think you should fix it up too?"  That's how the remodeling of our house got started. :banghead:   :rofl: 

Nice job btw!

-Ron


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice. You gave me an idea to fix a vice of mine.


----------



## markknx (Feb 9, 2014)

ARE YOU MY bROTHERIN LAW? Just can't please em.





ScrapMetal said:


> Good thing my wife isn't around to comment on it.  "The new handle/screw looks very nice but now the vise looks kind of grungy.  Don't you think you should fix it up too?"  That's how the remodeling of our house got started. :banghead:   :rofl: Nice job btw!-Ron


----------



## Alaskanrocket (Feb 11, 2014)

That turned out awesome!


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 11, 2014)

That's cool,hope someday to due Haifa the things u guys do
Scruffy


----------



## ultrapan (Feb 11, 2014)

Petekahn said:


> Really nice work... I am not sure how you formed the ends with an old router bit. I am a newbee. Could you explain please. Thanks!


Here is a shot of the router bit setup , it's simply some 1/2" key stock center drilled for a 1/4" inch hole with a setscrew added to hold a bit in place. it can be used for many different profiles depending on which bit you choose.Very simple , just try to line up the cutting edge on center. Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Petekahn (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow.. Thank you for posting the picture which show how you did it! Really fine work.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice. Them router bits seem pretty slick to me


----------



## 283v8 (Feb 19, 2014)

any special router bit EG: carbide or do "regular ones" hold up on steel???


----------



## ultrapan (Feb 20, 2014)

283v8 said:


> any special router bit EG: carbide or do "regular ones" hold up on steel???


Carbide and HS steel both seem to work fine


----------

